# Thinkpad T61 setup - 3945 wireless, intel X3100/965GM gfx

## Talchas

Hardware:

Core 2 Duo T7300

15.4 WSXGA+ TFT

Intel X3100 aka 965GM graphics

2GB ram

Intel 3945 A/B/G wireless

Gigabit ethernet

Builtin media card reader

Some modem that I haven't touched

Files that I am using:

Running 2.6.22-r2 (identical to r1 in all aspects covered in this guide, except perhaps a bug fix applicable to iwlwifi, but its marked stable on x86). 

My current kernel .config for gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1/-r2

My current kernel patch for gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1/-r2

Half of this patch (the ata part) isn't needed under >=2.6.22-r5.

My current xorg.conf (Note that I have an extra logitech mouse configured, my keyboard in dvorak mode, a custom compose setting, custom touchpad settings, and DRI off)

I'm going to be running x86, not amd64.

Went for a stage3 x86 install from the minimal CD.

Minimal CD boots fine with no options.

Used the i686 Stage 3.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

Wired internet is the e1000 driver (Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support)

Wireless is the standard intel 3945 installation.

Xorg and sound are more troublesome.

Wireless

Wireless there are two options - iwlwifi (newer, still masked) and ipw3945 (older, requires proprietary daemon). I chose ipw3945 over iwlwifi because iwlwifi A. is masked and B. requires 2.6.22, which is currently marked ~x86. (this turned out not to be an issue).

So "emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d".

I used wpa_supplicant because wireless-tools (iwconfig) doesn't do wpa with this card. 

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

        ssid="my ssid"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=my preshared key

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

Forces it to use exactly the settings for my router - the key_mgmt, pairwise and group settings are probably superflous. I also did "emerge netplug". I also edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to change the wireless name from eth1 to wlan0.

```

/etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant")

RC_NEED_wlan0="ipw3945d"

```

The RC_NEED is so that it doesn't start until after the daemon starts.

This for the wireless, however it has some odd characteristics:

udev will modprobe ipw3945 on boot.

"modprobe ipw3945" will start ipw3945d and net.wlan0. Similarly "modprobe -r ipw3945" will stop them. Since sshd and other things that need net will wait until one of .eth0 or .wlan0 starts before starting by default, and they won't autostart after if wlan0 or eth0 is started later, you may want to set RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo" in /etc/conf.d/rc.

Also sometimes it will just not do dhcp properly - "wpa_cli -iwlan0 status" says its connected, but doesn't have an IP. Restarting net.wlan0 or removing/adding the module usually fixes this.

Flipping the wireless switch turns off the connection, but linux still thinks the interface is active. iwconfig will notice that the radio is off though, so something could be put together to stop net.wlan0. Starting up the computer with the wireless switch off tends to hang the computer, I'm not sure if it will eventually stop hanging and boot though.

If you do upgrade to 2.6.22 and stick with ipw3945, you don't need to turn on the mac80211 stack or the improved wireless configuration API. I know these are needed for iwlwifi, and while they may not hurt ipw3945, they probably aren't necessary. They definitely do not hurt if compiled as modules.

Update: As of iwlwifi-1.0.0_p1 at least, it manages to connect to an unencrypted network, with similar power usage to ipw. The wireless led will always be off. Further testing later.

Xorg

Use the xf86-video-i810 (VIDEO_CARDS="i810"). 1.7.4 doesn't work, 2.1.0 does. "echo x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; emerge xf86-video-i810" and it should be good.

Using "Protocol" "Auto" and "Device" "/dev/input/mice" makes the touchpad, eraserhead and a plugged in usb mouse all work. Tapping the touchpad to click works, but no other special tricks work without other drivers.

Use

```

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

and the driver will detect and use widescreen resolutions by default. 

In general X -configure should work at this point.

However DRI will not work (with kernel 2.6.21-r4). I was unable to get it to work without upgrading to 2.6.22-r1. Then it worked fine. 

Kernel options: AGP=y, AGP_INTEL=m, DRM=y, DRM_I915=m

However OpenGL with DRI enabled with this setup has been rather unstable when running some 3D apps (like the opengl screensaver "endgame") unless you isntall mesa 6.5.3 or later.

Xrandr 1.2 via xorg-server 1.3

Xrandr 1.2 adds a whole bunch of nice new features, most notably the ability to unplug and plug in new monitors at run time. The simplest way to install it right now is to emerge xorg-server-1.3.0.0 instead of xorg-server-1.2.0-r3. Add =x11-base/xorg-server-1.3* ~x86 (or whatever other package atom you prefer) and emerge xorg-server again. You'll then need to rebuild the intel drivers, so "emerge xf86-video-i810". 

Now if you restart X, running xrandr should display outputs LVDS, VGA and TV. TV is the unconnected svideo out and is probably making your screen look funny (the window manager thinks that the screen is 1024x768). Running "xrandr --output TV --off" and then changing display modes should fix it temporarily. Adding this to your xorg.conf will permanently fix it:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "TV"

    Option "Disable" "true"

    Option "Ignore" "true"

EndSection

```

(Disable is probably redundant here, but it doesn't hurt).

Xrandr 1.2 makes stuff like "xrandr -o left" actually rotate the display, in case you want to look at your laptop sideways. Unfortunately it also screws up the off screen buffer or something, as it breaks rather obviously. You can fix this by disabling DRI (Option "DRI" "false" in the Device section), but then you don't have direct rendering.

It might be a good idea (WRT this, the suspend/change vt crash issue, and the 3D apps crash issue) to upgrade to mesa-6.5.3 or later, as intellinuxgraphics.org says that mesa 6.5.3 and the intel 2.0 drivers add support for the 965GM....

And indeed, upgrading to mesa 6.5.3 fixes the crash on certain 3D apps problem (or at least endgame now works), but definitely does not fix the Xrandr rotating issues. I do not know if it may help the vt/suspend issue. The same goes for the intel 2.1.1 drivers.

So upgrade to mesa 6.5.3 or later if you want to use DRI.

xbacklight will work fine, but it and thinkpad_acpi will work at cross purposes - neither will detect the changes the other makes. Also they refuse to set the backlight level when they think it won't change anything. thinkpad_acpi's level depends on whether or not the laptop is plugged in and your BIOS settings. With my settings and on battery power thinkpad_acpi's level 0 is around xbacklight's 50% mark. 

Reducing the backlight from 100% to 10% saves about 5.7 watts, and makes the screen a good bit harder to read.

Oh, and there is a third way to set backlight power, using its own set of interfaces - the ACPI_VIDEO kernel option (I had it on module and forgot to test it for a while). It adds /proc/acpi/video and /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0 and /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1. acpi_video1 is the one that seems to work out of the sysfs pair. It has more brightness levels than thinkpad_acpi, but fewer than xbacklight.

Framebuffer Console

In the kernel install the VESA VGA graphics support into the kernel, and pick vesa driver type = vesafb-tng. Then add "video=vesafb:1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap" to the kernel options. I've tried editing the intelfb drivers to support the 965GM, but I always just end up with a blank screen if a disable the vga boot time mode requirement, and without that I can't get it to get even that far. So no framebuffer accel until someone knowledgeable fixes the intelfb driver.

Sound

Does not work with the kernel drivers. SND_HDA_INTEL ought to work, but no sound comes out. According to others the problem is that the card is always muted.

So we use alsa-driver. ALSA_CARD="hda-intel", turn on sound support AS A MODULE but turn off ALSA and OSS. (if you don't compile as a module the alsa-driver modules won't be able to insert).

I add oss to the alsa-driver useflags.

1.0.14_rc2-r1 fails to build with 2.6.22, 1.0.14 will compile, but the sound still won't work and will often OOPS.

I decided not to add the patches listed here

Instead I decided to use the live mercurial alsa-headers and alsa-driver. Add "media-sound/alsa-headers **" and "media-sound/alsa-driver **" to package.keywords and add "media-sound/alsa-headers" and "media-sound/alsa-driver" to package.unmask.

Do "emerge alsa-driver" and "emerge alsa-utils".  You'll need to either run alsaconf or run alsamixer and adjust the controls.

Note that the hardware mute button will magically mute the sound (somehow, not through alsa) and hitting the volume up or down buttons will unmute it.

Suspend to RAM

Using 2.6.22-r1

Enable HOTPLUG_CPU "Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs". Then in ACPI enable "Sleep States". Suspending to and from X works fine with hibernate-script and powersaved, but suspending from the VESA framebuffer will be broken. The vbemode needs to be reset after suspend. On my T61 running 1680x1050 everywhere, the vbemode is 16750 and the number could be hardcoded. In general this script will work for suspending from X or the console:

```

#!/bin/bash

console=$(fgconsole)

chvt 1

echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/acpi_video_flags

state=$(vbetool vbemode get)

sync

hwclock --systohc

echo -n mem > /sys/power/state

hwclock --hctosys

vbetool vbemode set $state

chvt $console

echo restored

```

This script depends on vbetool, which is currently marked ~x86. Unfortunately I have not yet found a nice way to make this called by hibernate-script or powersaved. However they could support a script saving and restoring vbemode with some temp file, while leaving the tools to do the rest. The acpi_video_flags doesn't reset on restore, so it could just be set on boot or something.

Hmm, correction - this does not always work for X - sometimes, but not always, X will crash. However changing to and from vt 7 (X) sometimes crashes X all y itself. Maybe removing the chvts would therefore help, but I doubt it, as it seems to be a problem on reactivating the i810 driver or something. I don't think think removing DRI has helped, but I'm not certain. I believe this is an upstream bug regarding this problem. This may be a gentoo report of this problem, although the backtrace is a bit different. I've recompiled my xf86-video-i810 with USE=debug and will write/add to bug reports when I get another crash.

Well, running xf86-video-2.2.1 and mesa-6.5.3 and DRI off, I haven't had a crash yet, so it may be fixed.

UltraBay Hotplug

Two options:

1. Generic ACPI bay support (probably the "right" way)

Simply add removable bay support in the ACPI section under Dock. (CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK and CONFIG_ACPI_BAY). If necessary, "modprobe bay"

Eject by doing "echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/bay.0/eject"

2. Patch thinkpad-acpi/ibm-acpi (probably not the right way, as it is labeled legacy support)

Thinkpad-acpi (ibm-acpi in <2.6.22) also has bay support, but it doesn't support the T61. 

Kernel patch for 2.6.22

```

--- drivers/misc/thinkpad_acpi.c   2007-07-29 16:55:21.000000000 -0400

+++ drivers/misc/thinkpad_acpi.c        2007-07-29 16:10:47.000000000 -0400

@@ -1897,6 +1897,7 @@

 IBM_HANDLE(bay, root, "\\_SB.PCI.IDE.SECN.MAST",       /* 570 */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.IDE0.IDES.IDSM", /* 600e/x, 770e, 770x */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.SATA.SCND.MSTR", /* T60, X60, Z60 */

+          "\\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.PRIM.MSTR",        /* T61 */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.IDE0.SCND.MSTR", /* all others */

           );                           /* A21e, R30, R31 */

 IBM_HANDLE(bay_ej, bay, "_EJ3",        /* 600e/x, A2xm/p, A3x */

```

for 2.6.21 (untested)

```

--- drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.c.orig        2007-07-29 17:13:29.000000000 -0400

+++ drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.c     2007-07-29 17:13:58.000000000 -0400

@@ -162,6 +162,7 @@

 IBM_HANDLE(bay, root, "\\_SB.PCI.IDE.SECN.MAST",       /* 570 */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.IDE0.IDES.IDSM", /* 600e/x, 770e, 770x */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.SATA.SCND.MSTR", /* T60, X60, Z60 */

+          "\\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.PRIM.MSTR",        /* T61 */

           "\\_SB.PCI0.IDE0.SCND.MSTR", /* all others */

     );                         /* A21e, R30, R31 */

```

Patch your kernel with "cd /usr/src/linux; patch -p0 < path/to/the/patch"

Make sure you have the Thinkpad ACPI Extras (CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI) compiled with Legacy Removable Bay Support (CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY) enabled. Rebuild your kernel or modules and reboot your system or reload the module.

Then you can eject by "echo eject > /proc/acpi/ibm/bay"

In either case, I don't know if it actually works properly - the light goes off indicating that it is safe to remove, but /dev/hda doesn't go away, hal and udev don't notice, and I don't have any other ultrabay modules to test with. Also it doesn't detect the drive being inserted after boot. This might work better with a non IDE ultrabay module, but I don't have one.

Further info on the UltraBay. You can get linux to properly hotplug the CD drive at least by using libata for the CD instead of the ide drivers. First, configure your kernel and this way:

CONFIG_IDE=n

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

you should already have CONFIG_ATA, CONFIG_AHCI, and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD on to have set up the hard drive. Switching the cdrom to using libata has the welcome side effect of nearly doubling the cdrom read speed on my laptop, as I had not gotten DMA set up right for the cdrom.

Then you'll need to patch your kernel, so cd /usr/src/linux and "patch -p0" this:

```

--- drivers/ata/ata_piix.c

+++ drivers/ata/ata_piix.c

@@ -244,6 +244,9 @@

        /* SATA Controller IDE (ICH9M) */

        { 0x8086, 0x292e, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, ich8_sata_ahci },

+       { 0x8086, 0x2850, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, ich_pata_133 },

+

        { }     /* terminate list */

 };

```

you should be able to do this while the system is running by doing 'echo 8086 2850 FFFFFFFF FFFFFFFF 0 0 4 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ata_piix/new_id' but I have not tested this, and you would probably have to do this every time the system boots. Build the new kernel and boot into it.

Now your system should recognize your cd as /dev/sr0 and probably also as /dev/cdrom1 and other symlinks. You may want to clean out /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules to remove the old entries and get sr0 to be linked as /dev/cdrom.

Now you should be able to eject the bay via ACPI and then do either 'echo 1 > /sys/block/sr0/device/delete' or 'echo 0 0 0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan' to remove /dev/sr0 and symlinks. Then on insert you can do 'echo 0 0 0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan' to get it back.

Update 8/27/07:  As of 2.6.22-r5 at least, this pci id has been added, although for some reason it uses ich_pata_100 instead of 133. Running 133 hasn't seemed to harm CD usage on my T61, but they seem to think its 100.

Unfortunately you won't get ACPI events (or any other sort of events) when you push the bay eject lever. The ACPI bay and dock drivers are very odd and don't seem to follow the normal ACPI setup, I don't know why. It appears to be supposed to generate udev "change" events, but is broken. In any case the udev events are minimally useful, as they don't say whether you just popped the bay lever or pushed it back in. The following patch is an ugly hack that will generate ACPI events in both cases: 'cd /usr/src/linux && patch -p1'

```

diff -ur linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1/drivers/acpi/bay.c linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1-patched/drivers/acpi/bay.c

--- linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1/drivers/acpi/bay.c   2007-08-11 22:54:20.000000000 -0400

+++ linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1-patched/drivers/acpi/bay.c   2007-08-11 22:45:32.000000000 -0400 

@@ -328,14 +331,21 @@

 {

    struct bay *bay_dev = (struct bay *)data;

    struct device *dev = &bay_dev->pdev->dev;

+   struct acpi_device *adev = NULL;

+   

+   acpi_bus_get_device(handle, &adev);

+   

 

    switch(event) {

    case ACPI_NOTIFY_BUS_CHECK:

    case ACPI_NOTIFY_DEVICE_CHECK:

    case ACPI_NOTIFY_EJECT_REQUEST:

       kobject_uevent(&dev->kobj, KOBJ_CHANGE);

+      strcpy(adev->pnp.device_class,"bay");

+      acpi_bus_generate_event(adev, event, 0);

       break;

    default:

       printk(KERN_ERR PREFIX "Bay: unknown event %d\n", event);

```

The events will be "bay MSTR 00000003 00000000" when you pop the lever out and "bay MSTR 00000001 00000000" when you push it back in. Thus for acpid to automatically unmount any cdrom and get the drive ready for removal when you pop the lever, these files should work:

```

/etc/acpi/events/bay

event=bay.*

action=/etc/acpi/actions/bay.sh %e

```

```

/etc/acpi/actions/bay.sh

#!/bin/bash

if [ $3 -eq 3 ] ; then

   #eject request

   

   #not a very good way to test if /dev/sr0 is being used,

   #and certainly not an exhaustive one, but it works in the

   #simpler cases

   mount | grep /dev/sr0 && umount /dev/sr0

   mount | grep /dev/sr0 && exit 1

   

   #eject the bay

   echo 1 > /sys/bus/platform/devices/bay.0/eject

   #remove the device node

   echo 0 0 0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan

else

   #insert

   echo 0 0 0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan

fi

```

Media card reader

In the kernel turn on MMC/SD card support, the MMC block device driver, and the Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support (CONFIG_MMC, MMC_BLOCK, MMC_SDHCI). If you compile as modules,  you probably want to modprobe mmc-block on boot or make a udev rule to modprobe it, as it does not get installed automatically.

The device will show up as /dev/mmcblk0 and partitions will be /dev/mmcblk0p1,2,3...

Updates as I learn more about the hardware/try to setup stuff.Last edited by Talchas on Fri Sep 07, 2007 3:14 pm; edited 56 times in total

----------

## tonerna

Hi, I've got basically the exact same box as you, and I was very excited to find your instructions.  When I tried the video card section to get x going, I ran into problems...when I use X -configure my Xorg log shows complaints that PCI:0:2:1 does not have a device specified.  If i go into xorg.conf and take out the BusID line in the Device section, then when I startx it hangs on a black screen.  When I reboot, the log file complains about a bad VBT signature.  Any suggestions?

----------

## Talchas

Huh, the PCI:0:2:1 complaint is normal and not an issue (I think its probably the monitor output or something) - I get that warning and it loads fine. Here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "IBM"

   ModelName    "2887"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

In addition I'm running x86 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 (although it worked fine with 2.6.21) with these relevant kernel options:

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

I have xf86-video-i810-2.1.0 emerged with USE=dri, xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 with USE="dri xorg ipv6 nptl xprint" (and input devices and video cards).

----------

## tonerna

Hey, I feel like I'm getting closer, but still stuck... now it just goes to a black screen and hangs when i startx.  In the Xorg log file, there are 4 warnings, two of which are about the font folders TTF and OTF not existings, one about not having Open ACPI. and the warning about PCI:0:2:1 not having a device section.  There are no errors in the log file.  I'm running 2.6.21-r4, and i used genkernel with the 4 added options you mentioned (AGP, etc.).  Could you show me your Xorg log file?  the last lines of mine are

Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized

Output LVDS has no monitor section

I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at addess 0xA0

Thanks

----------

## tonerna

one thing - was the xorg.conf file you posted created by X-configure?  It is exactly the same as the one that X -configure generates for me, with one difference; for me the lines for VendorName and Model name are default values.  If X-configure filled those in for you, maybe you have something else which registers your monitor that I havent grabbed.  I didn't set up the framebuffer, do you think that is it?

----------

## Talchas

Yes, it was made by X -configure. The log (under 2.6.21-r4, so DRI fails):

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4-ben i686 

Current Operating System: Linux ben-laptop 2.6.21-gentoo-r4-ben #2 SMP Sat Jul 21 10:48:06 EDT 2007 i686

Build Date: 20 July 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri Jul 27 16:16:05 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81b8280

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 17aa,20b3 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

... snipped ...

(II) PCI: 15:00:5: chip 1180,0852 card 17aa,20cb rev 11 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,22), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdf3fffff (0x3400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfb00000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,5,12), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf800000 - 0xdf8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 13: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,13,20), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 13 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 13 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 13 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf500000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 21: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,21,24), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 21 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x0000afff (0x4000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 21 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8300000 - 0xfbffffff (0x3d00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 21 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 22: bridge is at (21:0:0), (21,22,23), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 22 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 22 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/20, 0xe0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8200000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8302400 - 0xf83024ff (0x100) MX[B]

... snipped ...

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8302400 - 0xf83024ff (0x100) MX[B]

... snipped ...

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

... snipped ...

   [39] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

... snipped ...

   [39] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

... snipped ...

   [44] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF8100000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 02:3C.06, clock range 25.0MHz - 200.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV connected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) intel(0): Output TV using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

... snipped ...

   [47] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 481024 total, 11979 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1876180 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 6206 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1728 -> 1792).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00050000-0x03638fff: front buffer (55204 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x03639000-0x03648fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03649000-0x041c4fff: back buffer (11760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x041c5000-0x04d40fff: depth buffer (11760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04d41000-0x06d40fff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

... snipped ...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

... snipped ...

(II) intel(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x03639000 (pgoffset 13881)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "dvorak"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "dvorak"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "compose:sralt,altwin:menu,ctrl:nocaps"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "compose:sralt,altwin:menu,ctrl:nocaps"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

This config has an extra mouse set up and has some keyboard options, but I doubt that matters.

Hmm, do you have I2C support enabled in your kernel? I have I2C=y, I2C_CHARDEV=y, I2C_I810=y. Dunno if that matters though.

----------

## streamkid

I have the same problem..

HP Pavilion 6520ea with x3100 running 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64

i am using the 2.1.0 intel driver.. (masked)..

sometimes x starts, and leaves me in a blank screen (Xorg.0.log)..have to switch off the thing to work again..

the rest of the times, i just get a bunch of errors about not finding any device instance for pci:0:2:1, for not finding agpgart (i don't have this in /dev/) and also complaining that my vram is too low and it cant' allocate...

I also attach my xorg.conf generated by X -configure (xorg.conf) and my kernel config (config.)

Any ideas?

http://streamkid.de/~alex/config.

http://streamkid.de/~alex/Xorg.0.log

http://streamkid.de/~alex/xorg.conf

----------

## Talchas

 *streamkid wrote:*   

> I have the same problem..
> 
> HP Pavilion 6520ea with x3100 running 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64
> 
> i am using the 2.1.0 intel driver.. (masked)..
> ...

 

Well, the VRAM is the problem that is causing it to quit I think, and that looks like it is being caused by not finding agpgart. The main differences I can see between your situation and mine:

1. I'm running 2.6.21-r4 and 2.6.22-r1. I have no idea if there were any important updates in that area.

2. I'm running x86 not amd64.

3. I have the intel 810/815 I2C support compiled, but it looks like you get past the I2C section just fine.

4. I have the intel AGP and intel DRM support compiled as modules, not built in. I know I had it compiled in at one point and then switched, but I can't remember if this fixed whatever problem I had or if it was something else.

If #4 in particular doesn't do anything, take a look at your dmesg for anything relating to agp and see if agpgart gives any illuminating errors.

----------

## streamkid

man you rule  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i don't know which thing helped, cause i upgraded to 2.6.22-r2 and compiled agp/dri as modules.. but.. the point is that it works..

i cant' kill it though.. when i hit ctr/alt/backspc, it freezes..   :Confused: 

i also tried to start gnome, and it crashed before ven loading.. but that's offtopic.. complaing about dbus..

(is it possible to run beryl on this card?)

EDIT: i also enabled framebuffer support through the kernel.. does this affect it?

Unfortunately i have to switch back tou 2.6.20-r8 cause my eth0 module won't compile on 2.6.22-r2 and i don't have the time right now to see why..

----------

## Talchas

C-M-backspace WFM, so I don't know what is wrong there. I also don't run gnome, but if the only problem is that dbus isn't running, then that's easy enough to fix. I also haven't tried beryl yet. I have console framebuffer set up like in my howto - vesa-tng 1680x1050.

----------

## streamkid

ok, everything is fine with my card  :Very Happy: 

beryl is fast as hell (x3100 vs my geforce 5700)  :Very Happy: 

i have a problem though, which i suppose is related to the driver..

if i push beryl to the limits, it will freeze.. not only beryl, but everything.. hard-reboot with the button..

i am using aiglx.. any idea?

----------

## Talchas

Probably a somewhat flaky driver - if I turn on dri and go through the opengl screen savers, "Endgame" (and perhaps others) crashes X and the driver/card/display dies, with chvt failing and X constantly restarting. Reboot or suspend/resume fixes it. It would not surprise me if the same is true running beryl. 

Have you managed to get DRI to work on 2.6.20, or are you still running 22? I wasn't able to get it working on 21, so I switched to 22, which is marked unstable after all. As are xf86-video-i810-2.1.0 and xorg-server-1.3.0.0 for that matter, so I guess a bit of instability is possible.

----------

## streamkid

Thank god there are some free wifi hotspots on holiday resorts  :Razz: 

X doesn't even start on 2.6.20.. The intel driver doesn't seem to work.. AGP isn't "emulated" (?) and it says it can't find it.

But on the 2.6.22 i can't compile my ethernet module, so i 'm in a general compatibility mess :p

The beryl starts and as long as you don't utilize it very much, it keeps going. If you wobble the windows a lot, you have to reboot. And the other weird thing is: if you cause a wave to explode, everything goes away, and it comes back when the wave finishes. It needs a lot of testing  :Sad: 

Anyway, that's all irrelevant to the topic..

I hope they fix it soon  :Smile: 

----------

## Talchas

For the beryl problems try upgrading to mesa 6.5.3 (marked ~x86 ATM), as it fixed some DRI crashes for me on 2.6.22. You'll still have the ethernet vs X choice though if you can't fix that problem. If you don't mind losing beryl and other goodies, you could try the vesa or vga drivers.

----------

## AndrewWilcox

 *tonerna wrote:*   

> Hi, I've got basically the exact same box as you, and I was very excited to find your instructions.  When I tried the video card section to get x going, I ran into problems... [...] when I startx it hangs on a black screen.

 

I have the same problem with my X61s:

```
# Xorg -configure

# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

and I get a blank screen.  Control-Alt-Backspace and Control-Alt-F1 don't do anything.  Only Control-Alt-Delete appears to work at this point.

----------

## bospaadje

 *AndrewWilcox wrote:*   

>  *tonerna wrote:*   Hi, I've got basically the exact same box as you, and I was very excited to find your instructions.  When I tried the video card section to get x going, I ran into problems... [...] when I startx it hangs on a black screen. 
> 
> I have the same problem with my X61s:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had this exact same problem when I was using the 2.1.0 version of xf86-video-i810. upgrading to 2.1.1 (keyworded) fixed this issue for me (i also upgraded mesa (>=6.5.3) at the same time, not sure wether that helped as well).

----------

## AndrewWilcox

 *bospaadje wrote:*   

> I had this exact same problem when I was using the 2.1.0 version of xf86-video-i810. upgrading to 2.1.1 (keyworded) fixed this issue for me (i also upgraded mesa (>=6.5.3) at the same time, not sure wether that helped as well).

 

Sadly, I upgraded to xf86-video-i810-2.1.1 and media-libs/mesa-7.0.2, but no change for me.

Is there anything else you might have done at the time?    :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Talchas suggests to patch the acpi bay driver in order to receive acpi events instead of udev events. A recent discussion on the thinkpad_acpi mailinglist suggest to move to that driver since thinkpad_acpi will no longer support bay. That is why i had a look at the driver and also came across the problem with the missing events.

Reading the code i found that different events for eject/insert are generated and i also found how to distinguish them using udev. 

"udevmonitor --env" showed me that BAY_EVENT differs just like the code in bay.c suggests.

I came up with this rule which works at least for a dvd drive using the ata_piix driver:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules

```

# ultrabay

ACTION=="change", SUBSYSTEM=="scsi", DRIVERS=="sr", RUN+="/usr/local/sbin/ultrabay"

```

If you want to use different devices you may have to come up with additional rules. I guess a battery does not match the DRIVER or SUBSYSTEM.

In /usr/local/sbin/ultrabay the BAY_EVENT should be set in env. Here is my code calling the ultrabay_insert/_eject scripts from the thinkwiki:

```

#!/bin/sh

if [ "$BAY_EVENT" = "1" ]; then

    /usr/local/sbin/ultrabay_insert

    exit

fi

if [ "$BAY_EVENT" = "3" ]; then

    /usr/local/sbin/ultrabay_eject

    exit

fi

```

Dont forget to make all your scripts executable.

----------

## kingfishr

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xbacklight will work fine, but it and thinkpad_acpi will work at cross purposes - neither will detect the changes the other makes. Also they refuse to set the backlight level when they think it won't change anything. thinkpad_acpi's level depends on whether or not the laptop is plugged in and your BIOS settings.
> 
> 

 

I have the same laptap (newer version) and thinkpad_acpi doesn't give me a brightness setting in /proc/acpi/ibm or anywhere else I can find. How did you get thinkpad_acpi to change the brightness?

----------

## tylerwylie

 *kingfishr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> xbacklight will work fine, but it and thinkpad_acpi will work at cross purposes - neither will detect the changes the other makes. Also they refuse to set the backlight level when they think it won't change anything. thinkpad_acpi's level depends on whether or not the laptop is plugged in and your BIOS settings.
> 
>  
> ...

 I'm getting the same issue.

----------

## honahursey

I had the same problem.  I fixed it by installing tp_smapi (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi) recompiling the kernel with tp_smapi, video_output_control, lcd_class_device, backlight_lcd_support, and display_support.  Then i loaded their modules at startup (be sure to load thinkpad_ec for smapi) and it worked.  I did it all at once, so I'm unsure which one fixed the problem, but one of them (or a combination) did it for me.

----------

## Hypnos

My experiences with a similar machine in another thread.

----------

